
With this simple hack you will get your Logitech Brio 4K webcam CS lens mount - SauliusLukse
http://kurokesu.com/main/2017/09/18/logitech-brio-4k-webcam-rework-instructions
======
billconan
really hope raspberry pi camera can have a mount like this.

~~~
SauliusLukse
Raspberry camera has small issue - it's sensor (along with lens housing) is
not soldered directly on PCB instead it's glued with double sided adhesive
tape. So by adding by introducing PCB mounted lens assembly you will probably
end up with half focused, half blurry picture because sensor will not be
parallel to lens.

